# Bucks' Jabari Parker takes explosive first step toward greatness



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Zoom, zoom.
> 
> Now you see Jabari Parker, if you're an opponent trying to defend that explosive first step.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-jabari-parker-takes-explosive-first-step-toward-greatness-b99678959z1-370743981.html


----------

